# Fully functional HYDRAULIC excavator model



## mklotz (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.gardentrucking.com/Excavator.tpl

and it's only $4840 without the radio control system. Alert your SO now so yours can be delivered before Xmas.

And here they are in action...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8R7o7t_en0[/ame]


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Sep 1, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> http://www.gardentrucking.com/Excavator.tpl
> 
> and it's only $4840 without the radio control system. Alert your SO now so yours can be delivered before Xmas.



I'm all over it marv. As soon as i can scrape up another $4830 i'm ordering!! ;D


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 1, 2011)

Pretty amazing.

The website linked in the video's home channel is here. It seems his are all scratch built and not for sale. He has made quite a few too!

http://www.rc-truck.com/modeles_index.html

Edit: actually it seems many are kits.


----------



## pete (Sep 1, 2011)

Marv,
Pretty cool, I run the full size hoes, (Cat, Hitachi) For a true hydraulic machine that's a very good price. LOL, The operater in that video could use about another 10,000 hrs of stick time to get his moves smoothed out a bit more. Hoes are not the easiest machine to operate smoothly. Your generaly running 3 functions at once with everything operating in a arc. To dig flat it requires the boom to be raised with the bucket coming towards you and then lowered after the stick passes the center point. I had to chuckel when I noticed that they offer a hydraulic quick change bucket option. That's rare but really handy even on the full sized machines.

Pete


----------



## steamer (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm just thinking of all the fun I'll have digging the fourdation for the new garden shed!.....if I hit a boulder bigger than the excavator ......I GET TO BLAST  This is going to be AWESOME! ;D

Project timeline will take 6 months....I figure about 2 billion dollars.......


Dave


----------



## dsquire (Sep 2, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> I'm just thinking of all the fun I'll have digging the fourdation for the new garden shed!.....if I hit a boulder bigger than the excavator ......I GET TO BLAST This is going to be AWESOME! ;D
> 
> Project timeline will take 6 months....I figure about 2 billion dollars.......
> 
> ...



Dave

Don't forget those dynamite or plastic charges have to be scale as well. :hDe:

It would be an awesome project. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------

